# USDA supposedly endorses "Meatless Monday"



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

If this is correct, this is another indication how the obama administration is negatively impacting this nation.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/usda_supports_meatless_monday_campaign_/


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Current evolutionary theories do not adequately address the question of how the human brain evolved to be larger and more sophisticated than that of other primates. The human brain/body weight ratio is 4-5 times higher than in primates and, relative to the rest of the body, requires up to 10 times as much energy as in other land-based mammals. Human brain evolution must therefore have required a stable food supply providing a reliable source of both high dietary energy and a cluster of 'brain-specific' nutrients over a long period of time. These nutrient and energy requirements are available in the marine (Fish) and land-based food chain (Meat) but are difficult if not impossible to obtain in the terrestrial food chain (Plants).

In theory, humans with a long-term diet deficit that does not meet brain nutrient and energy requirements could/will develop brains with less mass and lower levels of electrochemical activity. This likely explains why most vegatarians and vegans are so stupid. Given enough time, we can hope that perhaps they will devolve back to pond scum and leave the rest of us alone.


----------

